# Oldest handwritten documents in UK unearthed in London dig - 1st century AD...



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

The laughs get better...

'The wooden tablets, preserving the faint marks of the words written on bees wax with a metal stylus almost *2,000* years ago, are the *oldest* handwritten documents ever found in the UK.



The tablets were found under a 1950s office block in the still smelly, wet mud of the *lost river* Walbrook, as the site was being cleared for a huge new European headquarters for Bloomberg.'

They've survived all this time eh?...

'The oldest tablets, one of which was addressed “Londinio Mogontio” – to Mogontius in London – come from a layer *securely dated to the first decade after the Roman invasion in AD43, *through the timbers and coins also found.

That makes it the earliest reference to the Celtic name the Romans chose for their new settlement, written half a century before the Roman historian Tacitus used the name in his annals.'

So there we go, proof of London 2000 years ago. Would love to know what this securely dated process thing is...

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-10-24 11:56:00Reaction Score: 1


How can they even read that? I can barely make out something legible in the first half but the second half just looks like someone used it for sharpening their pocket knife a couple of times.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JaskaDate: 2019-10-24 13:21:16Reaction Score: 1


They want us to believe Ancient Rome was 2000 years ago. To protect their inserted timeline & invented stories.
Desperately as it seems with such emerging artifacts  ... in a muddy RIVER, BEEwax, beehive, behave  mysonic signature ! 
Look @ all that "ancient" stuff that emerged in the 1800's & even later, like Rosetta Stone, Stone of Hammurabi, Dead sea rolls, Diamond Sutra, Vedas, Magna Carta, Mayas Dresden Codex ... all of it just baalshit to have us believe HIStory, accept their "divine" hierARCHy & follow the hivemind.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-02-08 03:47:41Reaction Score: 1


----------

